# [SOLVED] HP w2207h Vertical adjustment out of alignment



## Torvonnilous (Dec 13, 2013)

I have had my HP w2207h monitor for several years now without any issues. A couple of days ago I noticed that the image on my screen had shifted downward about 3/8", practically hiding the lower bar. I believe that this was caused by accidentally hitting the "auto" button on the lower right hand side of the monitor, when reaching for an item on my desk. The Auto button should automatically align the display on the monitor, not so much in this case.

I have tried going into the monitors adjustment menu and increasing the vertical adjustment to correct the problem. The action is correct in that it shifts the image upward, but it just doesn't travel far enough to make much of a difference. I have tried different screen resolutions to see if that could work, to see if setting it at different settings would give me some wiggle room. I've tried downloading drivers for the monitor as well. 

I have had and currently have my monitor resolution at 1680x1050.
My OS is Win7
Monitor is an HP w2207h
Graphics card is an Nvidia GeForce GTX 275
connection is DVI from the card with an adapter to VGA going into the monitor

Any assistance I can get with this issue will be greatly appreciated, Thank You


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP w2207h Vertical adjustment out of alignment*

No drivers are required for a monitor so that wouldn't help anyway.
There should be an option, in the monitor menu, to stretch the display vertically.


----------



## Torvonnilous (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: HP w2207h Vertical adjustment out of alignment*

There is, under image control I go to the vertical position and adjust it. The image moves upward, starting on a bar scale at 50, from 0 to 100. But the distance the image travels from 50 to 100 is hardly noticeable even though is the correct action that I desire. It just doesn't go far enough.

Also under image control is the option for Custom Scaling, those two options are Fill to screen and Fill to Aspect ratio. Both of which the image looks identical to the other.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP w2207h Vertical adjustment out of alignment*

Try the monitor on another PC or try another monitor on your PC.


----------



## Torvonnilous (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: HP w2207h Vertical adjustment out of alignment*

I swapped it out with a Dell that has the same screen dimensions and it looked perfect. When the HP w2207h was connected to the other computer the image had borders on the left and right hand sides, but the vertical placement was fine.


----------



## Torvonnilous (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: HP w2207h Vertical adjustment out of alignment*

Problem solved 8)

I switched my monitor back over to the other computer and it no longer had the left/right border issue but had the same issue I had of it being 3/8" too low. I hit the "Auto" button on the monitor and it realigned perfectly. Switched it back to my computer and the alignment stayed perfect. I appreciate the help Tyree, didn't think about utilizing the other computer/monitor.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP w2207h Vertical adjustment out of alignment*

You're very welcome. Substitution is commonly the best way to test and determine a problem. Glad it worked out, for whatever reason. :smile:


----------

